# New member



## Zedsan (Jul 10, 2019)

Hello guys.. Im a 34 yr male and currently working as ofw.. As a ofw im very far from my wife and we only meet a month in year.. Its very hard somtimes..


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, @Zedsan, welcome. 

What is an ofw, please?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Your from the Philippians and work in another country ?

I know quite a lot of people like you. They work 6 months at a time.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Hi, @Zedsan, welcome.
> 
> What is an ofw, please?


Maybe an oil field worker. Welcome @Zedsan


----------

